# My Mac only..



## velvet (Feb 6, 2006)

mac is still the majority of the make up i have
my collection is small.  but i love it



lippies- 

tinted lip conditioners ---miss bunny, trot on

lipgelees--- mini jelly babe x2,  whos that lady, sapilicous,jellicous,valentine's, lu-be-lu, gem shine

lipsticks-- indie girl, entwined, lure

lipliners-- sublime culture

Shadsticks-- sea me mini, lucky jade


f/l----black track, non-conformist

eyeshadow----
stars n' rockets, pollen, say yeah, brule, rice paper, cranberry

blushes-- blossoming

brushes-  209, 266 &brush cleaner

misc.-
poppy square bag

pigment samples-
violet


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 6, 2006)

your links dont work.


----------



## velvet (Feb 6, 2006)

they should be working now


----------



## user2 (Feb 6, 2006)

nope...


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 7, 2006)

the first 2 work for me! and thats some great e/s and lippies.


----------



## Isis (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't see them either.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 7, 2006)

same here


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 7, 2006)

I just love the inventive quad!  What the first lipglass?


----------



## velvet (Feb 7, 2006)

the first lipgloss is cavalier.. i currently am trying to find a new home for it and the blue pigment.  its up on my sale page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thank you!
the links are being inconsistent... im going to change them to my flickr so it will work better


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice collection. What's the eyeshadow that's on top of the inventive quad?


----------



## velvet (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks
thats de menth


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Great Collection Girlie!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 11, 2006)

I didn't check the links, but judging from what you've listed, sounds like a damn fine collection to me!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Greattt


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## velvet (Apr 18, 2006)

update


----------



## velvet (Jan 22, 2007)

update


----------

